# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10 Gallon - Biotopia



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

This 10 Gallon was setup about a week ago as addition to my other two main tanks.

1. Plants
-- Anubias nana
-- Anubias barteri
-- Vallisneria sp.
-- Sagitaria sp. (collected in Florida)
-- Cryptocoryne Moehlmanii (thanks Roger M.







)
-- Cryptocoryne Wendtii
-- Limnobium laevigatum (Frogbit)
-- Myriophyllum mattogrossense (thanks Carlos)

2. Fauna
-- 8 Cherry Barbs (4:4 ratio)
-- 4 Ottocinclus Cats
-- 2 Panda Cory
-- Soon 1 pair of Apistogramma Cacs.

3. Various
-- wood collected in Florida (recent native collecting)
-- playsand mixed with small gravel (75:25 ratio)
-- ACmini as filtration
-- 15W standard bulb

no CO2, no fertilization


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

This 10 Gallon was setup about a week ago as addition to my other two main tanks.

1. Plants
-- Anubias nana
-- Anubias barteri
-- Vallisneria sp.
-- Sagitaria sp. (collected in Florida)
-- Cryptocoryne Moehlmanii (thanks Roger M.







)
-- Cryptocoryne Wendtii
-- Limnobium laevigatum (Frogbit)
-- Myriophyllum mattogrossense (thanks Carlos)

2. Fauna
-- 8 Cherry Barbs (4:4 ratio)
-- 4 Ottocinclus Cats
-- 2 Panda Cory
-- Soon 1 pair of Apistogramma Cacs.

3. Various
-- wood collected in Florida (recent native collecting)
-- playsand mixed with small gravel (75:25 ratio)
-- ACmini as filtration
-- 15W standard bulb

no CO2, no fertilization


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome!!! I love the look of that branch coming down from the corner into the tank. Those Cherry Barbs must love it in there...


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

yep, beautiful aquascape.

but I would have gone for plain sand, would have looked more natural. But if you like the gravel ... just leave it this way

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by perrush:
> but I would have gone for plain sand, would have looked more natural


I have an african-cichlid tank with plain sand. It gets boring after a while and looks too washed out. This combo is more appealing IMO


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Impressive little tank, Jay! I love how you
positioned the wood.

Did you ever get the barron's book? The
wood is positioned similarly in one of the
photos in that book.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Carlos,

I went to that book store, looked at the book and decided not to buy it. Picture was "taken" out of the context. You couldn't really grasp the idea and positioning in the tank.

Pictures were very nice and top quality but I wouldn't look into this book too often though so I passed on it.

Thx for the tip


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great setup Jay!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome! it looks bigger than a 10 gallons


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm in love









I'm currently working on a redesign for my 6 gallon eclpise for when I move into a house for College, and this is exactly the look I was looking for! lol

Very nice









Patience always pays off.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

YOu got a real knack Dr Jay for aquascaping and making it look natural.

Wish I had your artistic flair.

Rumple

Beware of the hand that feeds you!!


----------



## irie_eyes (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow.
Impressed by these 10 gallon setups.
Really nice photo also...


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

do you mind if i try to imitate your tank? i love how your tank is so clear and dim looking. so natural looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by chinaboy1021:
> do you mind if i try to imitate your tank? i love how your tank is so clear and dim looking. so natural looking.


Glad you like it. Go ahead and do whatever you please. Try to be original in your own way so people won't tell you that your tank looks like mine







.


----------

